# Doublons - piste de lecture



## paxal (19 Janvier 2013)

Coucou.
J'ai des pistes de lecture sur mon iTunes que j'aimerais bien copier sur mon iPod.
Mais il se trouve que les morceaux contenus dans une liste, si ils étaient déjà dans la bibliothèque de mon iPhone, vont créer des doublons. Y a-t-il moyen d'éviter ça ou bien de repérer les doublons par la suite de façon à pouvoir les supprimer ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (20 Janvier 2013)

Hello, un doublon est dans la bibliothèque. Il peut se détecter avec ITunes en utilisant la fonction afficher les éléments en double. En revanche, une liste de lecture ne créée pas de doublons. Une liste, ce n'est que des liens qui pointent vers un titre de la bibliothèque.


----------

